# Just another vent...



## iloveparis (Oct 7, 2005)

Ugh...I'm almost 39 weeks pregnant, and I feel like I've been pregnant forever!!! This is my second one, so you'd think I'd be used to it, but it's just so frustrating! I don't get any sleep anymore and am constantly tired. My back is killing me coz of the weight I've gained. And I can't even go up the stairs without panting. I know I'm lucky to be having a child, but I don't know why it has to be this uncomfortable




Plus, my first child was born with a cleft lip and palate and hypospadias, so I'm constantly worried about whether this second child will be ok. I don't know if I can handle seeing another one of our children go through so many surgeries again



All my friends and relatives think I'm just crazy for worrying too much, but I can't help it.





Sorry....just had to let that out.


----------



## Liz (Oct 7, 2005)

congratulations with the pregnancy





even though i've never had a baby, i can understand your frustrations. i would be worried about my baby too. all you want is for your baby to be perfect so they don't have to have any problems.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Liz



I guess I do go overboard with my worrying sometimes, but it's exactly what u said. You just don't want your baby to have any problems.


----------



## Pauline (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi iloveparis, Congratulations on being pregnant, i wish you and your child all the best. It's understandable you are worried,try to deep breaths and relax more, put your feet up a bit. We here at MuT wish you all the best (((hugs)))


----------



## Leony (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations on your pregnancy





Although, I've never had a baby but I had miscarriage before and I understand how you feel.

Be positive, and I hope everything will be all right






Hugs ☆＼(^o^)／☆


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

Emmy... sending you big hugs! I am sure you must be worried about your baby right now but the more you worry, you might get yourself sick. Please take care of yourself and whenever you need to vent, we are here for you.

Do you know the sex of the baby?


----------



## Joyeuux (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Ugh...I'm almost 39 weeks pregnant, and I feel like I've been pregnant forever!!! This is my second one, so you'd think I'd be used to it, but it's just so frustrating! I don't get any sleep anymore and am constantly tired. My back is killing me coz of the weight I've gained. And I can't even go up the stairs without panting. I know I'm lucky to be having a child, but I don't know why it has to be this uncomfortable



Plus, my first child was born with a cleft lip and palate and hypospadias, so I'm constantly worried about whether this second child will be ok. I don't know if I can handle seeing another one of our children go through so many surgeries again



All my friends and relatives think I'm just crazy for worrying too much, but I can't help it.




Sorry....just had to let that out.

That must be hard, having worries on top of physical pain. I will keep you in my thoughts &amp; pray that this baby is born healthy. Keep us updated on how you're doing!
PS. Your little man Jake, he is super cute! I bet he'll be excited to have a little brother or sister to play with.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, everyone



I guess all I can do right now is wait and see and pray that everything will be ok.

PS

Marisol, the ultrasounds showed it's another boy



And thanks, Joy.



We're really proud of Jake. He's been through so much, and is still a happy boy despite everything.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 7, 2005)

Emmy - think positive! We r all here for u! As long as u and the baby r healthy, that's we can ask for.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Charmaine and Rosie. I'll post pics as soon as the baby comes



I'm hoping it's any day now


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 7, 2005)

Emmy congratulations on your baby boy to come!! I think it is natural to worry. Although I don't have a child I have raised my little niece's daughter since she was born so I feel like a mother. It's okay you're being a good mother like I know you already are! I will say a prayer for you and your family. God Bless!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 7, 2005)

i didnt know you were pregant congratulations on your boy to come.i have a nephew thats going to be 5 years old and he lives with me so i raise him , and i cant imagine anything bad happening to him so i know how you must be, i guess its only normal to feel the way your feeling, but try to relax, your son is so cuteeee!


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 7, 2005)

stop worrying, its not good for you or your baby! seriously, just try to relax and take it easy and think positive thoughts. dont strain yourself if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Devin, Jenny and cottoncandy. I'm trying really hard to relax, but with an active toddler to look after, it's hard sometimes



If only my back wouldn't hurt as much....oh well....it's all worth it in the end. No matter what, we would love this little one to death...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Thanks, everyone



I guess all I can do right now is wait and see and pray that everything will be ok.
PS

Marisol, the ultrasounds showed it's another boy



And thanks, Joy.



We're really proud of Jake. He's been through so much, and is still a happy boy despite everything.

Whoo hoo!! Do you guys have a names picked out yet? I bet Jake is excited about being a big bro.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Whoo hoo!! Do you guys have a names picked out yet? I bet Jake is excited about being a big bro. Another biblical name, probably



Oh Marisol, Jake is just crazy though...he keeps touching my belly and trying to jump on it...he's still too young to understand that he's gonna be a big bro soon (which could be a good thing I think,as there'll be less jealousy).


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* I know what you are going through



. Having back problems and a toddler to look after puts a lot of stress on you and your baby. While pregnant with my second child I was told that there was a possibility that he had downs, because during an ultrasound check up they noticed a white blob on his brain. I nearly freaked out. I had to have an amnioscentesis done and it came back negative. Then during another ultrasound it showed that the white blob had disappeared. Of course we were all ecstatic about that. I can still remember my gyno telling me I could choose abortion. I said that was not an option, I would love our son no matter what condition he was in. He is a healthy growing 12 year old now!



OMG, maph! I had the same experience with my first son. First, they said he had a big chance of having Down Syndrome as well because of the blood test we did. Then, I was bleeding the first few weeks of pregnancy, so we didn't even know if he would survive. YIKES!!! They offered the amnio to us, but we declined coz we would've kept our babyt no matter what. When they found out for sure it was a cleft, we were relieved coz at least, it didn't involve as many surgeries, and that he would survive. Don't u hate all these tests sometimes?Anyway, I'm glad everything worked out well for you and your family


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Awwe Emmy!! my advice is entirely the same as all the other intelligent women on here



and keep us updated! luv 2 help and listen even tho i've never been pregnent (lol which is prolly good considerin my age, hehe)


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!! You are almost done so hang in there! I can totally understand your worry. It's hard not to worry. I worried with our son. The AFP test showed that he might have downs. They offered amnio but we refused especially since the ultrasound didn't show any signs for downs. Now he is a healthy and happy 4 1/2 year old. I think some of the tests that they offer during pregnancy cause more worry than are worth. Keep us posted on how you are doing and make sure to post pictures once you baby son is born!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks, Chelsea


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!! You are almost done so hang in there! I can totally understand your worry. It's hard not to worry. I worried with our son. The AFP test showed that he might have downs. They offered amnio but we refused especially since the ultrasound didn't show any signs for downs. Now he is a healthy and happy 4 1/2 year old. I think some of the tests that they offer during pregnancy cause more worry than are worth. Keep us posted on how you are doing and make sure to post pictures once you baby son is born! Thanks, Reija




It was the AFP test that we did as well. Sigh....I think they just do it to torture us moms


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Thanks, Chelsea



np



and ems ur guna hav 2 b mor discreet, says ur offline yet yu keep postin lmao hehehe


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* np



and ems ur guna hav 2 b mor discreet, says ur offline yet yu keep postin lmao hehehe It does? I didn't even know...I just clicked that thing that said "not show ur online status"...hee hee...


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* It does? I didn't even know...I just clicked that thing that said "not show ur online status"...hee hee...



*grin*


----------



## petite syrah (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Emmy:

I can certainly understand how you feel, even though I have never had a baby. I would be the same way. Remember that hormones are whacky during pregnancy too. I am sorry too for your back pain, but remember this will all be over and you will have a beautiful baby. We are here for you anytime you need to vent. You will be fine. Close your eyes, breathe, and let your mind wonder to beautiful thoughts.

Petite Syrah


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Emmy,

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Hang in there! And, it so normal to worry..personally, I am already a big worrywart (so I've been told), and throughout both my pregnancies I was constantly stressed out about the baby. I would drink OJ (to make the baby active) when I couldn't feel it moving around, just to make sure it was still ok. I'm sure my little ones were irritated with me! Anyway, the last week is always really hard. I hope you have a lot of support around you, and make sure your hubby pampers you!

Also, from personal experience and from I hear from other moms, the 2nd (3rd, 4th, etc.) come faster...so get to the hospital right away! I chose to have my first child "naturally", but with my second I was really looking forward to getting that epidural. Well, she came out so fast (4 hours labor), that I didn't get my epidural, and the doctor came just in time to catch the baby. Please keep us posted and good luck with everything, Emmy.


----------



## babykisses (Oct 20, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Don't worry, i'm sure everythng will go well!!!


----------

